# كيف تتعرف على تلف أجزاء الدبريـــــــاج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

الدبرياج ,,,,
هو وسيله وصل وفصل المحرك عن الفتيس بحيث يسهل تغيير السرعات اثناء السير او وضع الفتيس في المور لامكانية بدء إداره المحرك او دوران المحركه في السلانسيه ويسمى الدبرياج ايضا بالقابض وكذلك بالكلاتش


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

ويتكون الدبرياج من اسطوانه الدبرياج ودسك الدبرياج ورولمان بلي الدبرياج وسلك الدبرياج.
إذا لاحظت انك بتدوس بنزين أكثر من المعتاد علشان تبداء السياره في الحركه او عند المطالع او عند تحميل السياره بزياده من عدد الاشخاص , دل ذلك على بدء تفويت إسطوانه الدبرياج نتيجه لتآكل تيل السطوانه . او تيل الإسطوانه مـأزز (التيل بيلمع كأن عليه طبقه زجاج ) . أو تيل الإسطوانه عليه زيت لذلك يجب تغيير تيل الإسطوانه (الافضل الاسطوانه بالكامل) كما يلزم تغيير أوبل سيل عمود الكرنك الخلفي في حاله وجود زيت على التيل .


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

وانت بتدور السياره . السياره تنط معاك كأنها معشقه . في هذه الحاله إسطوانه الدبرياج تكون ملتسقه في دسك الدبرياج مثلا نتيجه لوقوفها فتره كبيره . ولعلاج هذا دوس الفرامل أثناء الدواره , فإذا كان إلتساق الاسطوانه خفيفاً فستفك بعد عدة دورات مارش . اذا لم تفك ارفع عجله من عجلات دفع السياره وعشق السياره ثم دورها ودوس فرامل أثناء تزويد البنزرن . إذا لم تفك . فك مجموعه الدبرياج وغيرها 
- ممكن السياره ترعش في الطلعه نتيجه لضعف سوست اسطوانه الدبرياج او اعوجاج في الاسطوانه او التيل فيه عالى وواطي لذلك يجب تغيير الاسطوانه


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

اذا كانت هناك صعوبه في تعشيق الفتيس في جميع السرعات تكون اسطوانه الدبرياج مكسوره او سلك الدبرياج يحتاج رجلاش لذلك يرجلش السلك اولا فاذا ظل العيب كما هو افحص أجزاء الدبرياج 
- لزياده عمر اسطوانه الدبرياج انسى بدال الدبرياج والقدم اليسرى الا عند تغيير السرعات او وقوف السياره فقط. يعني لا تحمل قدمك على الدبرياج وكذلك تجنب الطلعات الأمريكاني لان تيل إسطوانه الدبرياج يمكن ان يتلف في طلعه امريكاني واحده .


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

اذا كان بدال الدبرياج طري دل ذلك على ان سوست الدسك ضعيفه وسرعان ما تتلف وستحتاج رجلاش السلك كل فتره قصيره وستحس بها عندما تجد صعوبه في التعشيق وتظل هكذا حتى تلم الرجلاش كله وتتكسر سوست الدسك . إذا كان بدال الدبرياج ناشف دل ذلك على ان سوست الدسك جامده او سلك الدبرياج مشعر او يحتاج تزيت . لذلك اكشف على السلك اولا فاذا لم يكن غير دسك الدبرياج على الفور . 
عند الضغط الخفيف على بدال الدبرياج اثناء دوران المحرك يتذبذب البدال مع كل لفه محرك وعندما يزداد الضغط تتوقف الذبذبه ويكون ذلك نتيجة ان الحدافه غير محكمه الوضع على شفة عمود الكرنك او انحناء شفة الحدافه بعمود الكرنك .


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

إذا سمعت صوت ونه في الموتور تختفي بالضغط على بدال الدبرياج ممكن يكون رولمان بلي الدبرياج تالف او رولمان بلي عمود الفتيس (الدرك) تالف.
-اذا سمعت صوت ونه اثناء الضغط على بدال الدبرياج دل ذلك على تلف رولمان بلي الدبرياج . وفي السيارة التي تعمل بنظام دوره الهيدروليك(زيت الباكم) بدلا من سلك الدبرياج يجب التأكد من وجود الزيت في خزنة الزيت وسلامة الخراطيم وعدم تسرب في المواسير وسلامة الماستر العلوي والسفلي للدبــــرياج


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

لاتتم الاعمال العظيمة بالقوة ولكن بالصبر


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

من رفع نفسه فوق قدرها صارت نفسه محجوبة عن نيل كمالها


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

يسخر من الجروح كل من لا يعرف الألم.


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

http://www.automotivearticles.com/uploads/clutch__2_.jpg


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

1- أعطال القابض Clutch Failures
قراءة هذا المقال قد تساعدك كثيراً قبل ذهابك إلى الورشة وقيام الميكانيكي بحل وتفكيك قابض سيارتك, ففي معظم الحالات يقوم الميكانيكي بوضع السيارة على الرافعة ويبدأ بحل القابض بدون حتى أن يتساءل عن التالي:
- ما الذي أدى إلى تلف أو عطل هذا القابض؟
- هل التلف نتيجة تآكل طبيعي, أو أن هناك سبب أخر أدى إلى حدوث هذا التلف؟
حيث عملية التساؤل تلك تعتبر من أهم خطوة في عملية إصلاح السيارة. ويمكن الرجوع إلى عداد المسافة المقطوعة للإجابة على هذا التساؤل. ففي الفترة من سنة 1950 إلى سنة 1970 كان مسافة 50.000 إلى 60.000 ميل (80.000 إلى 96.000 كيلومتر) تعتبر عمر مناسب للقابض, ولكن نتيجة التطور في تقنية القابض فهو يعيش حتى 80.000 ميل (128.000 كيلومتر). وهذا العمر التشغيلي يعتمد على السائق, واستخدام السيارة, وصيانة السيارة. 
في حالة عطل القابض قبل قطع السيارة مسافة 35.000 ميل (56.000 كيلومتر) مثلاً, فإن ذلك يجعلك ترتاب في أن عطل القابض هو بسبب أخر غير التآكل الطبيعي, ويجب عليك البحث لمعرفة السبب. ففي حالة عدم اهتدائك إلى سبب العطل واكتفيت بتغيير الجزء التالف, فهذا يعني أنك سوف تتعامل مع هذا العطل مرة أخرى, وهذا أكيد بالطبع, لأنك تعالج النتائج ولا تعالج الأسباب. 
بعض أسباب عطل القابض ليست بسبب تلف أجزاء القابض, وهذا يعني أن تغيير أجزاء القابض لن تحل مشكلة تلف القابض. وقد تكون مشكلة لا تستطيع أنت أو الميكانيكي حلها. ففي بعض الحالات, حل المشكلة يعني تغيير طريقة قيادتك للسيارة, وفي حالات أخرى يكون الحل هو شراء سيارة أكبر لتقوم بالجر أو تحمل الحمولة الزائدة التي تعاني منها السيارة. 
يجب عليك تحديد سبب العطل, فالتصرف السريع بتغيير أجزاء من سيارتك قد يعمل على التخلص من أدلة توضح السبب الفعلي للعطل. خذ بعض الوقت للتعرف على القابض ومكوناته, وقم بعمل بعض خطوات تشخيص أعطال القابض والتي قد تعطيك القدرة على معرفة سبب عطل.
قبل الذهاب إلى الورشة وفي حالة أن سيارتك مازلت بحالة تسمح بقيادتها, خذ السيارة في اختبار قيادة. وحاول أثناء ذلك التعرف على أعراض المشكلة. فإن معرفة الأعراض سوف تجعلك تركز على سبب العطل وسوف توفر لك الكثير من الوقت والمال. 
الأعراض أو المشاكل التي يعاني منها نظام القابض يمكن تلخيصها في التالي:
· ليس هناك عملية فصل- عدم القدرة على النقل.
· انزلاق القابض
· القابض يهتز ويرتج
· ضوضاء
· عدم سير السيارة
معظم تلك المشاكل أو الأعراض الكثيرة الحدوث يمكن تقسيمها إلى المسببات لها:
· تآكل أو تلف لأسباب طبيعية (العمر الافتراضي)
· خطأ في طريقة قيادة 
· خطأ في التركيب, عند الاستبدال
· عدم أو قلة صيانة
· عيب صناعة, أو قطع غيار غير أصلية


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

بنظرة فاحصة لما قد يكون سبب العطل, هنا القاعدة العامة والتي ترتبط بعداد المسافات. وبالطبع هناك لكل قاعدة شواذ, ولكن تلك هي القاعدة البديهية, عيب الصناعة أو خطأ في التركيب يحدث مباشرة أو بعد فترة قليلة من عملية تركيب أجزاء أو قابض جديد. مشاكل بسبب قلة الصيانة أو خطأ في طريقة القيادة تحدث في منتصف العمر الافتراضي للقابض, من 20.000 إلى 35.000 ميل (32.000 إلى 56.000 كيلومتر). المشاكل الناجمة من التآكل الطبيعي تكون أكثر من 50.000 ميل (80.000 كيلومتر). 
أسئل نفسك تلك الأسئلة والتي قد تلقي بعض الضوء على سبب العطل:
· هل هذا قابض السيارة الأصلي أم إنه قابض تم وضعه في السيارة بدل الأصلي؟ 
في حالة أنه قد تم تغييره من قبل, من قام بهذا العمل؟ هناك احتمال أن القابض قد تم تركيبه بطريقة غير صحيحة.
· هل تم القيام بعملية ضبط للقابض من قبل؟ بعض القوابض التي تعمل بالكبل أو عن طريق الهيدروليك تكون ذاتية الضبط, ولكن البعض يحتاج إلى ضبط. في حالة أن السيارة تحتاج إلى ضبط هل أنت مدرك ذلك؟
· هل تستخدم السيارة في عملية جر مقطورة أو تحميل حمولة زائدة؟ قد تحتاج في هذه الحالة إلى استبدال القابض بقابض خاص للخدمة الشاقة. 
· أيضاً, وهو موضوع مهم من الذي يقوم بقيادة السيارة؟ فطريقة قيادة الشباب للسيارة تكون قاسية على السيارة بعض الشيء, هل هناك من يضغط على بدال القابض ويظل مستمر في الضغط خلال فترة التوقف في إشارة المرور؟ 
بعض هذه الأسئلة تبدو بسيطة, ولكن في حالة إهمالها وتكون الإجابة عليها هي المسببة لعطل القابض, فهذا يعني أنك ستقوم بإصلاح السيارة مرات عديدة ويظل سبب العطل موجود (معالجة الأسباب خير وأصلح من معالجة النتائج). أنه من الأفضل التعرف على المسببات مبكراً, حتى توفر عليك عملية الإصلاح لاحقاً. 
الخطوة التالية وهي فحص السيارة نفسها. هل تعرضت السيارة لحادث مروري؟ في حالة حدوث ذلك قد يكون هناك اعوجاج بالشاسية, وهذا قد يتسبب في عدم استقامة المحرك مع صندوق نقل الحركة, مسببه مشكلة فصل القابض. كسر في قاعدة تحميل صندوق نقل الحركة أو المحرك قد يتسبب أيضاً في عملية عدم استقامة مجموعة نقل الحركة. في حالة وجود أي من تلك الحالات, يجب القيام بإصلاحها قبل استبدال القابض, في حالة استبدال القابض دون معالجة هذا الحالات تعني أنك ستظل تعاني من عطل القابض حتى بعد استبداله.
قم بفحص أسفل السيارة للتأكد عدم وجود تسريب زيت من مجموعة نقل الحركة, وخاصة تحت فارغة صندوق التروس. في حالة وجود زيت, هذا ممكن أن يكون بسبب أن حابك الزيت الخلفي للمحرك أو حابك الزيت الأمامي لصندوق السرعات يحتاج إلى استبدال. في حالة تعرض قرص القابض للزيت فإن ذلك سوف يؤدي إلى انزلاق القرص واحتراق سطح الاحتكاك. 
بعد ذلك قم بفحص نظام فصل القابض. في حالة أن السيارة تعمل بنظام الفصل الميكانيكي عن طريق الكابل, أفحص المسافة الحرة لشوكة القابض. احتمال أن العطل نتيجة ضبط غير سليم. في حالة أن ضبط المسافة الحرة غير كافي, فإن أحرف النابض الغشائي أو روافع الفصل سترتفع حتى تلامس رمان بلي ويؤدي ذلك إلى تخفيف الضغط على قرص القابض (يماثل حالة وضع القدم على بدال الفرامل) ويحدث تبعاً لذلك انزلاق القرص الاحتكاكي واحتراق البطانة. 
في حالة أن المشكلة هي عدم فصل القابض, ويعمل الفصل عن طريق كبل, وهذا هو نهاية الضبط, فيكون الحل هو استبدال الكبل. كبل القابض يحدث له تمدد ويحتاج إلى الكشف عليه مع كل استبدال للقابض. 
في حالة أن القابض يعمل بواسطة النظام الهيدروليكي, أفحص الاسطوانة الفرعية أو الاسطوانة الرئيسية, للتأكد من عدم وجود تسريب للزيت. في حالة أن أحداهما أو كلاهما يحدث منه تسريب, يجب استبدالهم. في حالة عدم المقدرة على فصل القابض ووجود تسريب للزيت فإن هذا التغيير قد يؤدي إلى حل مشكلة القابض.
في حالة أن هناك ضوضاء تصدر عن طريق القابض, فهناك اختبار بسيط يبين مصدر الضوضاء. هناك مصدرين يحتمل أن يكونا سبب لإصدار الضوضاء بالقابض, رمان بلي الفصل release bearing, والرمان بلي محور الحدافة (رمان بلي الدليل pilot bearing). لتحديد أياً منهما مصدر الضوضاء يمكن إتباع الخطوات التالية:


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

الخطوة 1: أثناء دوران المحرك وناقل الحركة في وضع الحياد, في حالة وجود الضوضاء فإنها تكون من ناقل الحركة, وغالباً يكون السبب رمان البلي الأمامي بصندوق التروس الذي يحمل عمود الدخل.
الخطوة 2: في حالة أن هذا ليس مصدر الصوت, ضع قدمك على بدال القابض وأبدأ بالضغط على البدال. في حالة بدأ سماع الضوضاء في هذه المرحلة, فإن المشكلة تكمن في رمان بلي فصل القابض. في حالة عدم ظهور الصوت, أكمل الخطوة التي تلي ذلك.
الخطوة 3: أضغط البدال حتى يصل إلى أرضية السيارة. في حالة سماع الضوضاء عند هذه النقطة فأن رمان بلي الدليل أو الجلبة الموجودين بمركز الحدافة. في حالة عدم ظهور الضوضاء فإن المشكلة ليست من القابض. تحديد تلك الحالات من البداية قبل رفع واستبدال القابض سوف يعمل على عدم ظهور الضوضاء بعد الإصلاح.
عند رفع أجزاء القابض من السيارة, أنظر على أثار تآكل في الأجزاء التي في العادة لن تقوم بتغيرها, مثل شوكة فصل القابض, في حالة وجود تآكل قم بتغيرها. 
ومن أهم الأشياء عند تركيب القابض هو أن تركب مجموعة كاملة متوافقة من الأجزاء. وعند شراء مجموعة القابض تأكد من الضمان المعطى على القابض وأجزائه وهذا الضمان يتراوح من 12 شهر إلى 24 شهر. 
ومن الأشياء التي لا يلتفت إليها عند تغيير القابض باعتبارها غير هامة هو تنظيف وتوضيب سطح الحدافة resurface the flywheel وهي من الأشياء الهامة.
بعض من الخطوات البسيطة التي تجريها قبل حل القابض قد توفر لك الوقت, والجهد, والربح في المدى الطويل, هذا بالإضافة معالجة سبب العطل ومنع حدوث تكراره.


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

بدال القابض ينضغط لأسفل بسهولة ويصعب عمل النقل:
هذه المشكلة قد تحدث أو لا تحدث فجأة.
السبب المحتمل:
عدم وجود اتصال بين البدال ورمان بلي الفصل:
(القابض ذو الوصلات الميكانيكية)
* هناك قطع في كبل القابض, استبدل الكبل
* انفصال كبل القابض, أعد توصيل الكبل
* عدم ضبط لطول الكبل, أضبط الطول
(القابض ذو الوصلات الهيدروليكية)
* ليس هناك سائل هيدروليكي في الدائرة الهيدروليكية للقابض, أبحث عن سبب التهريب, قم بإصلاح العطل,أملء الاسطوانة الرئيسية للقابض بالسائل المناسب.
*هناك تسريب في الدائرة الهيدروليكية للقابض, أكشف عن سبب التسريب, أصلح العطل, زد السائل
* وجود هواء في الدائرة الهيدروليكية للقابض, قم بنزف الهواء
* تسريب داخلي في الاسطوانة الرئيسية أو الفرعية للقابض, قم بتغير طقم الإصلاح (الحابك), أفحص الاسطوانة أيضاً

بدال القابض لا يتحرك ولا يمكن أجراء النقل بصندوق التروس:
هذه المشكلة تحدث فجأة.
السبب المحتمل:
وجود أعاقة تعوق عملية الفصل:
* انحناء كبل القابض, أبحث عن الانحناء وقم باستعداله أو بدل الكبل
* انحناء وصلة القابض, أبحث عن الانحناء وقم باستعداله
* صرة قرص القابض لا تتحرك على المراود, فك وقم بعملية التنظيف

انزلاق القابض:
عند التعشيق وعتق القابض, سرعة المحرك تزيد ولكن السيارة لا تتحرك. هذه المشكلة تزداد مع الوقت.
السبب المحتمل:
عدم وجود وصل كامل:
* القابض يحتاج إلى ضبط (لا يوجد خلوص حر للبدال), أضبط القابض
* وصلت القابض بها انحناء, أصلح الانحناء
ضعف القوة المؤثرة:
* ضعف النابض الغشائي, استبدل النابض
قلة معامل الاحتكاك للقرص ألاحتكاكي:
* القرص ألاحتكاكي للقابض متآكل, غير القابض
* القرص ألاحتكاكي للقابض ملوث بالزيت, أصلح سبب التسريب, ثم غير القابض 

وجود اهتزاز عند فصل القابض
السبب المحتمل:
مشكلة بالقرص ألاحتكاكي للقابض
* وجود زيت على قرص القابض, أستبدل القرص
* اعوجاج قرص القابض, أستبدل القرص
مشكلة بتثبيت المحرك
* تلف بقواعد المحرك, أربط أو غير القواعد

سماع ضوضاء عند الضغط على البدال
- الضغط ضغط خفيف:
السبب المحتمل:
صوت رمان بلي
* تلف رمان بلي فصل القابض, استبدل رمان البلي

- الضغط على أخر المشوار البدال:
السبب المحتمل:
صوت رمان بلي
* تلف رمان بلي دليل عمود دخل صندوق التروس بالحدافة, أستبدل رمان بلي الحدافة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

القابض (الدبرياج)





لا يستطيع محرك الإحتراق الداخلى بدء حركته بنفسه (ذاتياً) , كما تفعل بقية المحركات الأخرى المولدة للحركة (مثل الموتورات الكهربية , والمحركات البخارية, والتوربينات) . 

ولذلك فأنه يجب بدء حركته بوسيلة خارجية أولاً حتى يتمكن – بعد ما تزداد سرعته – من إعطاء العزم الكافى . ولتحريك السيارة تتطلب جميع محركات الإحتراق الداخلى وجود وسيلة – يمكن فصل تعشيقها – بين المحرك وبين مجموعة إدارة المحاور . وتعرف اسم هذه الوسيلة باسم "القابض الإحتكاكى".

وفى مجال هندسة السيارات يشيع استخدام القابض الإحتكاكى الجاف المفرد (الوحيد) القرص , والذى يمكن تشغيله عموماً من دواسة القابض عن طريق عدة وصلات .






قابض احتكاكى مفرد القرص



أ - معشق .

ب- غير معشق (مفصول) .



1- الحدافة (الفولان) .

2- قرص القابض وبه البطانة (التيل) .

3- القرص الضاغط .

4- حلقة فصل التعشيق .

5- ياى القابض .

6- غطاء .











ومنذ وقت قريب ازدادت أهمية تشغيل مثل هذا القابض هيدرولوكياً . والفكرة الأساسية فى التشغيل بهذه الكيفية مبنية على أساس نقل الضغوط بواسطة السوائل المحتواة فى خطوط أنابيب . ويصل خط الضغط ما بين أسطوانة القابض الرئيسية (الماستر) وبين أسطوانة التشغيل , التى تتصل بدورها بذراع تشغيل القابض عن طريق عدة وصلات . وينقل السائل داخل خط الأنابيب بانتظام الضغط المسلط فى أسطوانة القابض الرئيسية إلى أسطوانة التشغيل عن طريق دواسة القابض . وينبغى خاصة مراعاة عدم إنحباس الهواء فى خط الأنابيب .




تشغيل القابض هيدروليكياً

1- ذراع القابض .

2- مسمار ضبط .

3- ذراع ضاغط .

4- أسطوانة تشغيل القابض .

5- ياى إرجاع .

6- ماسورة توصيل الزيت المضغوط .











ويجب أن يقوم القابض بالتعشيق بسلاسة , ونقل عزم المحرك الكلى بدون إنزلاق عند اكتمال التعشيق . ولما كان القابض يشغل بالقدم , لذلك فإن القوة (قوة الضغط على الدواسة) اللازمة لفصل تعشيقه يجب أن تكون أقل ما يمكن حتى يتم تشغيله بالشكل الصحيح . ويجرى التعشيق بالإحتكاك , أى بضغط السطح الإحتكاكى للقرص - المتصل جزء منها بالمحرك والجزء الآخر بصندوق التروس المطلوب إدارته – فى مقابلة بعضها البعض بالإستعانة باليايات . ولذلك يجب أن تكون المساحات الإحتكاكية للأسطح أكبر ما يمكن للحصول على القيمة العالية المطلوبة للإحتكاك . ومع ذلك ينبغى أن يكون الضغط على وحدة المساحة صغيراً للتقليل من التآكل إلى أقل حد ممكن عند بدء الحركة باستخدام قابض زلق .






قابض مفرد (وحيد) القرص 



1- الحدافة (الفولان) .

2- غطاء .

3- لوح القابض الضاغط .

4- غطاء فتحة التفتيش .

5- صامولة ضبط .

6- رافعة فصل التعشيق (ريشة) .

7- حلقة منزلقة .

8- حلقة ضبط (زهرة الدبرياج) .

9- ياى ضغط .

10- رافعة على شكل شوكة .

11- مبيت القابض .

12- عمود القابض .

13- لوح توصيل .

14- قرض الضاغط الإحتكاكى .



















ويوضح الشكل السابق رسماً للقابض المفرد القرص الذى تحتويه الحدافة بالكامل تقريباً , مما يتيح الحصول على أكبر مساحة ممكنة من السطح الإحتكاكى , ولهذا القابض قرص إحتكاكى واحد (14) تركب صرته على خدد عمود التروس , ويضغطه اللوح الضاغط (3) – بواسطة ياياته – فى مقابلة الحدافة . وتؤثر قوة الدفع فى مواضع متماثلة بالنسبة للمحور .

وهناك ستة يايات (9) مركبة فوق مسامير , وموزعة على محيط القابض . وتدفع اليايات إلى الخارج بواسطة الأطباق الحاملة لها , فى حين تدفع إلى الداخل بواسطة اللوح الضاغط (3) وبذلك فأنها تضغط قرص القابض (14) فى مقابلة الحدافة 

ويجرى فصل تعشيق القابض بالإستعانة بالحلقة المنزلقة (7) المتصلة بدواسة القابض عن طريق الرافعة (10) . وفى بعض الطرازات يناظر هذه الحلقة محمل كريات (رولمان بلى) مقاوم للضغط , وتنضغط الحلقة المنزلقة – المصنوعة من الجرافيت الصلد – فى مواجهة حركة الضغط (8) (زهرة الدبرياج) عندما لا يكون القابض فى وضع التعشيق . 

وترفع الروافع (الرياش) الثلاثة (6) – التى تحركها حلقة الضغط – اللوح الضاغط (3) عن قرص القابض (14) بواسطة مسامير الضبط (5) . ونتيجة لذلك يصبح ضغط الملامسة المسلط من ياى القابض (9) عديم التأثير على قرص القابض (14) , وتصبح الحركة بين الحدافة (1) وبين عمود القابض (12) غير متصلة .



ونظراً لأن سطحين إحتكاكيين فقط هما اللذين يجب فصلهما عن بعضهما البعض فى هذه الحالة , لذلك فإن مسافة الفصل بينهما تصل إلى 2-3مم . وقد تصل مسافة تحريك الدواسة إلى حوالى 100مم , حتى يمكن تكبير نسبة التخفيض , وتقليل القوة التى يبذلها السائق بقدمه .



وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن عزم القصور الذاتى لقرص الضاغط المركب على عمود التروس صغير جداً لدرجة أنه يمكنه الإتزان بسرعة بعد نقل الحركة (التى من أجلها فصل تعشيق القابض).



وقرص القابض عبارة عن قرص صلب عليه بطانتان حلقيتان ملتصقتان بوجهيه بمسامير برشام . وعادة ما تصنع البطائن من الأسبستوس أو من نسيج قطنى معالج بمحلول لدائنى لاصق .

وينبغى بصفة خاصة مراعاة توافر خلوص كاف فى القابض , بحيث يكون حوالى 3 مم بين السطح الإحتكاكى لحلقة الضغط (زهرة الدبرياج) وبين السطح الإحتكاكى لمحمل فصل التعشيق (رولمان بلى الدبرياج) . وعندما يكون طول رافعة القدم عادياً تكون مسافة تحرك دواسة القابض حوالى 30 مم . وينبغى وجود هذا الخلوص ليسمح بالفصل الصحيح للقرص . ويجب ألا ينفصل تعشيق القابض بمجرد لمس الدواسة , إذ أن ذلك يؤدى إلى الإنزلاق الدائم له والتآكل المبكر لبطانته .

وعندما تتآكل بطائن القابض يضعف شدة اليايات إلى حد كبير , وينزلق القابض نتيجة عدم كفاية الضغط . وغالباً ما يكون الإنزلاق شديداً بالدرجة التى تحترق عندها أجزاء القابض , مما يؤدى إلى إعوجاجها وتشوه أشكالها .

ويجب إجراء عمليات ضبط القابض باستخدام العدد الخاصة به بالورشة , كما يجب فحص وصلات تشغيله بصفة دائمة . وعلاوة على ذلك فأنه يجب عدم نسيان تزييت نقط التحميل به , نظراً لأن الوصلات الجافة تؤدى إلى حدوث قفش وأصوات إصطكاكية بالقابض .



وحديثاً حلت القوابض الهيدرولوكية (التى تنقل الحركة أوتوماتيكياً) محل القوابض الإحتكاكية الميكانيكية .










الفكرة الأساسية فى عمل القابض الهيدروليكى .

1- عجلة الضخ .

2- عمود مرفقى .

3- دافعة (مروحة) .

4- مبيت (غلاف) .

5- الدفق الثانوى .

6- الدفق الرئيسى .

7- عمود نقل الحركة .











وتتصل الدافعة (المروحة) ذات الرياش (3) بعمود نقل الحركة إلى التروس (7) , وتدور فى مبيت (غلاف) محكم متصل بدوره بالعمود المرفق (2) المزود برياش قطرية من الداخل . والمبيت مملوء بالزيت . 

وعندما يبدأ المحرك دورانه بسرعة معينة يدفع الزيت الموجود فى عجلة الضخ الإبتدائية إلى الخارج بتأثير القوة الطاردة المركزية , فتتولد فيه حركة دورانية فى إتجاه الأسهم . ونتيجة لذلك تتحرك رياش العجلة الثانوية . وعند الدوران بسرعة التباطؤ لا تتحرك هذه العجلة نظراً لإنخفاض طاقة الزيت فى هذه الحالة . وكلما زادت السرعة كلما زادت قوة التحريك المؤثرة على العجلة الثانوية , كما أنه يمكن تشغيله بدون إنزلاق تقريباً فى نطاق السرعات العالية .

وإذا قسم المبيت إلى عدة غرف – من 6 إلى 8 غرف حسب التصميم – فأنه ينبغى العناية بوجود كميات متساوية من الزيت بها , حتى لا يتسبب عدم إنتظام الزيت فى الحصول على أداء غير سليم للقابض يماثل الخبط الذى يحدث فى القابض المفرد القرص . وعلاوة على ذلك فانه يجب الإلتزام باستخدام الزيت الهيدروليكى المحدد فى مواصفات المصنع المنتج .


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

صندوق التروس (الجيربوكس) 



يمكن صندوق التروس من تهيئة واختيار السرعات المناسبة لحركة السيارة فى الظروف المختلفة , ولما كانت محركات الإحتراق الداخلى لا يمكنها إعطاء القدرة المطلوبة منها إلا فى النطاق المحدد لسرعتها , لذلك فإن صندوق التروس يعمل على تهيئة وانتقاء السرعات المناسبة للحركة عندما يكون المحرك دائراً بسرعات منتظمة على قدر الإمكان , كما أنه يمكن من تحريك السيارة إلى الخلف .



منظر للقابض وصندوق التروس (الدبرياج والجيربوكس)






1- مبيت القابض .

2- الحدافة .

3- ذراع الضغط (الريشة) .

4- اللوح الضاغط .

5- عمود الحركة العكسية (الخلفية) وترسها الوسيط .

6- شوكة النقل .

7- عمود الإدارة .

8- مبيت (صندوق) التروس .

9- أسطوانة الفرامل الرئيسية (الماستر الرئيسى) .















وتعرف نسبة التعشيق بين التروس باسم "نسبة التروس" وحسب عدد هذه النسب يسمى صندوق التروس باسم صندوق التروس ثلاثى السرعات (النقل) أو رباعى السرعات أو خماسى السرعات .

وهناك فرق – من حيث التصميم - بين "التروس المنزلقة" وبين "التروس ذوات القابض الكلابى ".



ويوضح الشكل التالى صندوق تروس رباعى السرعات يعمل بتروس منزلقة . 






1- ذراع نقل التروس (عصا الفتيس) .

2- شوكة نقل التروس .

3- العمود الرئيسى .

4- عمود الحركة العكسية (الخلفية) وترسها الوسيط .

5- العمود المناول .

6- مبيت (صندوق) .

7- عمود الإدارة .

























ولكل صندوق تروس عمودان : عمود علوى – وهو العمود الرئيسى أو المنزلق , وعمود سفلى – وهو العمود المناول . ويقوم القابض بنقل الحركة إلى عمود الإدارة (7) , الذى ينقل بدورة عزم المحرك إلى صندوق التروس . ويحمل هذا الصندوق أحد طرفى عمود الإدارة , بينما يتصل طرفه الآخر بالعمود المرفقى . 

وعمود الإدارة مركب عليه قرص القابض الضاغط , ويتحرك معه بصفة دائمة العمود المناول (5) . والعمود الرئيسى (3) غير متصل بعمود الإدارة , وبه مجارى طويلة تنزلق عليها مجموعة التروس العنقودية التى يمكن تحريكها فى الإتجاه الطولى عن طريق شوكة التحريك (2) .

ويحمل المبيت (الصندوق) – علاوة على هذين العمودين – عمود وترس الحركة الخلفية الوسيط (4) . وتتصل تروس العمود المناول به إتصالاً وثيقاً . وهى فى حركة مستمرة نتيجة لتعشيقها الدائم بتروس عمود الإدارة .

ويوضح الشكل التالى رسماً تخطيطياً لكيفية إنتقال الحركة بصندوق التروس الرباعى السرعات , والأوضاع المختلفة للتروس به .




1- الترس الأول .

2- الترس الثانى .

3- الترس الثالث .

4- الترس الرابع .

5- ترس الحركة العكسية (الخلفية) .









































ويجرى نقل التروس بواسطة شوك النقل المتصلة بقضبان النقل التى تنزلق داخل المبيت (الصندوق) , والتى يمكن تحريكها عن طريق ذراع النقل (عصا الفتيس) . ويتم تحريك قضبان النقل إلى أحد أوضاعها الثلاثة (التعادل "المور" , وترس الأول والثانى , ترس الثالث والرابع) بالإستعانة ببكرة صغيرة (بلية) وياى .

ويتطلب صندوق التروس الثلاثى السرعات قضيبى نقل , فى حين يتطلب صندوق التروس الرباعى السرعات ثلاث قضبان منها . ويطلق على نقل التروس باستخدام ذراع نقل (عصا فتيس ) اسم النقل بالعصا .

ولما كان المألوف فى الوقت الحاضر توصيل صندوق التروس بعلبة مرفق المحرك مباشرة , لذلك يركب ذراع النقل فى منتصف الحيز المخصص للسائق , بحيث يبرز منه فى الموضع الذى يلى السائق (على يمينه عندما تكون عجلة القيادة فى يسار السيارة) .





ويوضح الشكل السابق أوضاع ذراع النقل فى هذه الحالة (أى عند تحريك الذراع بيمين السائق) بالنسبة لصندوق التروس الثلاثى السرعات , والرباعى السرعات .



وينبغى دائماً – وبصفة خاصة – أن يتم نقل الحركة من السرعة الأولى إلى السرعة الثانية أو من السرعة الثانية إلى السرعة الثالثة فى خط واحد تجاه السائق أو فى الإتجاه العكسى . والنقل بهذه الكيفية يتماشى مع الحركة الطبيعية للذراع . وهناك سقاطة حساسة بياى لتثبيت الترس الخلفى حتى لا يعشق رغماص عن السائق عند السير بالسيارة إلى الأمام .


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

عمود الكردان 

يجب أن تتوافر بالسيارة وسيلة لنقل العزم من عمود صندوق التروس إلى عجلات الإدارة . سواء كانت إدارة السياراة بواسطة العجلات الأمامية أو بواسطة العجلات الخلفية . وفى كلتا الحالتين يجب تركيب بعض العناصر بين صندوق التروس وبين عجلات الإدارة , وهى على وجه التحديد :

- عمود كردان لنقل الحركة إلى العجلتين الخلفيتين عندما يكون المحرك فى مقدمة العربة .

- مجموعة التروس الفرقية (الكرونة).

- أعمدة المحاور .

فى معظم المحركات التى تكون محركتها فى المقدمة , وعجلاتها الخلفية هى المحركة , يتطلب الامر وجود عمود إدارة يعمل على توصيل الحركة إلى المؤخرة . ويوصل هذا العمود توصيلاً مرناً حتى يسمح لمجموعة المحاور الخلفية بالحركة إلى أعلى وإلى أسفل .

ويمكن تحقيق هذه المرونة باستخدام وصلة كردان أو الوصلة الجامعة الحركة (الصليبة) , وهى وصلة تسمح بانتقال الحركة الدورانية مع الحركة الطولية فى الوقت نفسه . 








عمود كردان 



1- وصلة كردان (جامعة الحركة) .

2- موضع تزييت .

3- مجارى العمود المخدد .

4- الوصلة المستعرضة .

5- شفة (فلانشة) صندوق التروس .







ويجب العناية بالتشحيم الجيد لوصلة الكردان المصنوعة من المعدن . وهى توضع عموماً فى جلب أو مبايت معدنية تملأ ببعض الشحومات الخاصة . ويجرى التشحيم بفك المسمارين ودفع الشحم الخاص فى إحدى الفتحتين حتى يظهر من الفتحة الاخرى , وبعد ذلك تغلق الفتحتان بإحكام .

وإذا حدث خبط شديد (نخع) فى السيارة أثناء الحركة عند فتح صمام الإختناق أو قفلة بسرعة , فإن ذلك يدل عادة على وجود عيب فى وصلات الكردان .

وعند فك عمود كردان يجب – بصفة خاصة – مراعاة العلامات الموجودة على كلا جانبى خدد وصلات الكردان , وهى العلامات الخاصة بتجميع هذا العمود . والغرض من خدد عمود الكردان هى تعويض الطول المتسبب من إنفراد يايات السيارة . 

وإذا لم يكن هناك علامات فيجب حينئذ وضع علامات جديدة تساعد عند التجميع مرة أخرى . وبعد فك المسامير يمكن فك العمود وفى هذه الحالة ينبغى وضعه فى مكان يحفظه من التلف .

وعند إعادة التجميع , وينبغى إحكام ربط مواضع التركيب , والمركزة , فى الشفة (الفلانشة) بشكل منتظم . وعندما تكون الأعمدة طويلة يجب ضبط مركزه المحمل المتوسط مع صندوق التروس , فقد يتسبب أى إلتواء او ترحيل فى الوصلة إلى إتلاف المحمل .


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

مجموعة التروس الفرقية (الكرونة) 





حيث أن العمود المرفقى لمحرك السيارة يدور فى إتجاه المحور الطولى , لذلك فأن الأمر يتطلب تحويل هذه الحركة إلى الإتجاه العمودى عليها لإدارة العجلات . ويتم إجراء ذلك فى معظم الحالات عن طريق ترس مخروطى صغير (ترس البنيون) – وهوالترس المدير – موصل بعمود قصير يخرج من وحدة النقل النهائية , ومعشق بترس مخروطى آخر كبير – وهو الترس المدار . 

وتتراوح نسبة التخفيض الدائمة بين هذين الترسين (بصفة تقريبية) ما بين 1 : 4 وبين 1 : 6 فى سيارات الركوب , وما بين 1 : 5 وبين 1 : 12 فى اللوارى , وذلك حسب حجم المركبة .

والبيانات المعطاه ماهى إلا بيانات عامة إسترشادية فقط . أما فى مجالات التطبيق الفعلى فتحسب هذه البيانات بدقة (1: 3.95 مثلاً ) . وعند الإلتزام بهذه البيانات المضبوطة كفالة تعشيق كل ترس من أسنان الترس المدير بكل سن من أسنان الترس المدار , مما يؤدى إلى حدوث التآكل بالإحتكالك فيها بشكل منتظم , ويمنع حدوث الأصوات الشديدة .

وتجمع التروس المعروفة باسم "التروس الفرقية" فى وحدة واحدة بمجموعة النقل النهائية , وتتصل بالترس المخروطى الكبير . وتزود المركبات بمثل هذه الوحدة لتحقيق الأغراض التالية :






الفرق بين المسافتين المقطوعتين عند السير فى المنحنيات 



1- العجلة الداخلية .

2- العجلة الخارجية .





















عند سير السيارة فى المنحنيات تكون المسافة التى تقطعها العجلتان الخارجتان أكبر من المسافة التى تقطعها العجلتان الداخليتان , أى أن العجلتين الخارجيتين تدوران حينئذ بسرعة أكبر من السرعة التى تدور بها العجلتان الداخليتان . ولا يمكن تحقيق ذلك إذا كانت عجلتا الإدارة متصلتين بعمود محورى مكون من قطعة واحدة , ولذلك توصل عجلتا الإدارة بعمودين محورين منفصلين , إلا أنهما يتصلان بعضهما البعض عن طريق التروس الفرقية بحيث يمكنها الدوران بسرعتين مختلفتين , وكذلك فى إتجاهين متضادين .






شرح عمل التروس الفرقية 



1- عمود كردان .

2- ترس البنيون المدير .

3- عمود المحور الخلفى .

4- الترس المخروطى الكبير .

5- جلبة إنزلاقية .

6- ترسا البنيون الفرقيان .

7- الترسان المخروطيان الجانبين .

8- علبة وحدة التروس الفرقية (علبة الساتوليك) .





ويوضح الشكل السابق كيفية عمل التروس الفرقية . فترس البنيون المدير (2) – المتصل بعمود البنيون – موصل بعمود الكردان المركب فى إتجاه المحور الطولى للمركبة . وهو معشق بصفة دائمة بالترس المخروطى الكبير (4) المثبت تثبيتاً وثيقاً بعلبة التروس الفرقية (8) (علبة الساتوليك) التى يركب بها ترس البنيون الفرقيان (6) , ويعشق بهذين الترسين الفرقيين تعشيقاً دائماً الترسان المخروطيان الجانبيان (7) , اللذين يديران عمودى المحورين الخلفيين (3) .

والعمود المتصل بالترس الجانبى (7) مركب فى الترس المخروطى الكبير (4) بطريقة تسمح له بالدوران فيه . ولذلك تصل الحركة إلى كل من العجلتين الخلفيتين بشكل مستقل عن الاخرى .

وعند السير فى طريق مستقيم يدور ترس البنيون (2) فى إتجاه سهمه , فيدور معه الترس المخروطى الكبير – ومعه وحدة التروس الفرقية (8)- فى إتجاه سهمه هو الآخر . ونتيجة لذلك يدير ترسا البنيون الفرقيان الترسين المخروطين الجانبين فى إتجاه الدوران نفسه , فلا يدوران فى الإتجاه العكسى .

ولذلك فعند السير فى خط مستقيم ينعدم فعل هذه الوحدة , أى أن الحركة تنتقل من ترس البنيون المدير (2) بشكل منتظم إلى العجلتين الخلفيتين عن طريق الترس المخروطى الكبير (4) , وعلبة الساتوليك (8) , والترسين الفرقيين (6) , والترسين الجانبين (7) , وفى هذه الحالة تكون المسافة المقطوعة بكل من العجلتين الخلفيتين واحدة .

وإذا دارت السيارة حول منحنى فإن كلاً من ترس البنيون المدير (2) , والترس المخروطى الكبير (4) , وعلبة الساتوليك (8) , يدور بشكل متزن . ومع ذلك تكون المسافة المقطوعة بالعجلة الخارجية أكبر من المسافة المقطوعة بالعجلة الداخلية .



ومثال على ذلك أن السيارة لو دارت حول منحنى إلى اليسار منها , يدور أحد التروس الجانبية (7) أسرع من الترس الجانبى الآخر (7) . وحينئذ يدور ترس البنيون الفرقيان (6) حول محورهما , فيسمحان لعمودى المحورين الخلفيين بالتحرك حركة نسبية – بالنسبة لبعضهما البعض – بصرف النظر عن الحركة الكلية , وبذلك يمكن تحريك العجلتين الخلفيتين بالرغم من دورانهما بسرعتين مختلفتين . 



وعلاوة على ذلك فإن إعداد التروس الفرقية بهذه الكيفية يتميز بما يلى :

إذا أديرت إحدى عجلتى الإدارة فى الإتجاه الأمامى , وكان عمود الإدارة مرفوعاً والمحرك متوقفاُ – فإن العجلة الأخرى حينئذ تدور فى الإتجاه العكسى , وبالزاوية نفسها , عن طريق التروس الفرقية . كما أنه إذا ثبتت إحدى هاتين العجلتين , وكان المحرك دائراً , فحيئذ تدور العجلة الأخرى بضعف السرعة .



والظاهرة الأخيرة لها أهميتها عندما تقف إحدى العجلتين المديرتين على أرض صلبة فى حين تقف الأخرى على أرض زلقة , كما هى الحال عند وقوفها على الثلج . وفى هذه الحالة تدور العجلة الواقفة على الأرض الزلقة بضعف السرعة , بينما تظل العجلة الأولى ثابتة فى مكانها , وبالتالى لا تتمكن السيارة من التحرك .




مجموعة التروس الفرقية (الكرونة)



1- علبة الساتوليك (الجزء الأيسر) .

2- علبة الساتوليك (الجزء الأيمن) .

3- عمود كردان .

4- عمود المحور الخلفى .

5- غلاف (جراب) المحور .

6- محمل ذو كريات (رولمان بلى) .

7- الترس المخروطى الجانبى .

8- مسمار فتحة الزيت .

9- ترس البنيون الفرقى .

10- عمود ترس البنيون .

11- الترس المخروطى الكبير .

12- علبة مجموعة إدارة المحور .

13- غطاء العلبة .





ولمنع حدوث هذه الظاهرة , ولكفالة التحرك فى كل الظروف , تزود مجموعة النقل النهائية بالسيارة المخصصة لإختراق الضواحى – بصفة خاصة – بسقاطة فرقية يمكن عن طريقها منع الفعل الفرقى للتروس مؤقتاً , وعندما تصبح العجلتان الخلفيتان متصلتين ببعضهما البعض إتصالاً جاسئاً (وثيقاً). ويمكن تشغيل هذه السقاطة إما يدوياً , أو بطريقة أوتوماتيكية تمكنها من التدخل كلما حدث فروق ملحوظة فى السرعة .



ويتطلب تزييت مجموعة التروس عناية كبيرة . ويزود مبيت (علبة) هذه المجموعة بفتحة وسدادة للملء , ومسمار قلاوظ لإخراج الفائض – وهو الذى يحدد الكمية المطلوبة من مادة التزييت . وتبين لوحة التزييت والتشحيم المسلمة مع السيارة مواد التزييت والفلترات الدورية لإجرائه . وبعد تفريغ الزيت المستهلك , فإنه يجب إجراء عملية غسل وتنظيف بزيت خاص (زيت غسيل وتنظيف) اولاً قبل الملء بالزيت الجديد . ويجب تركيب موانع تسرب زيت جيدة بالقرب من فرامل العجلات , فأى زيت يتسرب إلى الفرامل يسبب إنزلاقها .



وهناك نوعان مستخدمان من اعمدة المحاور (الأكسات):

- أعمدة المحاور المثبتة .

- أعمدة المحاور النصفية .



وعمود المحور المثبت يتصل بكل من الترس المخروطى الجانبى (بعلبة الساتوليك) , وصرة العجلة – وبالتالى فأنه يديرها . وهذا العمود لا يمكن خلعه إلا ومعه مجموعة إدارة المحور الخلفى بعد فكها .

وعمود المحور النصفى يستخدم إذا كانت صرة عجلة الإدارة محمولة عن طريق جسم المحور . وتزود نهايته التى فى ناحية علبة الساتوليك بخدد تدخل فى الترس المخروطى الجانبى , اما نهايته التى فى ناحية العجلة فتوجد بها قارنة لإدارة العجلة من صرتها , وهذا العمود النصفى يمكن خلعة بسهولة بعد فك غطاء الصرة .

ولما كانت نسبة التروس (التخفيض) كبيرة فى مجموعة إدارة المحور الخلفى وصندوق التروس (وخاصة فى السرعة الأولى ) , لذلك فإن أعمدة المحاور تتعرض لاجهادات لىّ عالية , مما يجب تصميمها بأحجام مناسبة .


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

مجموعة إدارة المحور 



مقطع مستعرض فى المحور الخلفى لسيارة ركوب








1- التروس الفرقية .

2- عمود المحور .

3- دارة (طنبورة) الفرملة .



























يوضح الشكل السابق مقطعاً مستعرضاً فى محور خلفى لسيارة ركوب . وعمودا المحور عبارة عن عمودين نصفيين , نهايتهما الأماميتان محمولتان فى المبيت على محامل ذوات كريات (رولمان بلى) , وتؤثر الذراع المترجحة – فى حالة التعليق باستخدام قضيب لىّ – على الثلث الخارجى لمسند المحور (الأكس) , وحينئذ مجموعة تعليق قضيب اللىّ فى الإتجاه الطولى للسيارة , وهى تشمل فى الوقت نفسه على ممتص الصدمات الذى يركب فى محمل قضيب اللى الخلفى .



محور طافى ومعه مجموعة العجلة الخلفية






1- ترس البنيون المدير .

2- أطار السيارة المعدنى .

3- عمود المحور الخلفى .

4- غلاف (جراب) العمود .

5- الترس المخروطى الكبير .

6- التروس الفرقية .

7- وصلة الإدارة .

















ويوضح الشكل السابق رسماً تخطيطياً للمحور الطافى . وتتصل مجموعة إدارة المحور الخلفى (مجموعة النقل النهائية ) إتصالاً وثيقاً بالإطار المعدنى ولا يترجح حول هذا المبيت الساكن إلا نصفا مبيت عمودى المحور بعد تركيب وصلة جامعة الحركة (وصلة كردان) فى كل منهما . وإعداد المحور بهذه الكيفية يتسبب فى تغيير المسافة بين العجلتين الخلفيتين بصفة دائمة نتيجة لفعل اليايات , وهذا يؤثر سيئاً على عمر خدمة الإطارات .

وإذا كانت العجلات الأمامية هى المديرة فإن ذلك يعطى السيارة عدة مزايا من حيث التصميم والقيادة . ففى هذه الحالة يجب أن تشغل جميع مجموعات الإمداد بالحركة – وهى المحرك وصندوق التروس وعمود الإدارة والعجلات – أقل حيز ممكن . نظراً لأن الأمر لا يتطلب هنا وجود عمود كردان , لذلك فأنه يمكن خفض ارتفاع الشاسيه إلى أقصى حد ممكن , مما يخفض من موضع مركز الثقل ويزيد من إتزان السيارة على الأرض . ونظراً لعدم الحاجة إلى تهيئة مجرى لتركيب وصلة كردان , فإنه يمكن جعل قاع المركبة مستوياً .

وعلاوة على ذلك , فأن السيارة فى هذه الحالة تكون أقل تعرضاً للإنحراف - عند السير فى الأراضى الزلقة وفى المنحنيات – منها عندما تكون مدفوعة بالعجلات الخلفية .



مجموعة الإدارة بالعجلتين الأماميتين (التعليق بياى وقضيب لىّ)




1- قضيب لىّ .

2- مسمار ضبط قضسب اللى .

3- فرملة بقرص .

4- وصلة داخلية .

5- وصلة خارجية .

6- مجموعة القيادة والتوجيه ذات البنيون والجريدة المسننة .























ويوضح الشكل السابق مجموعة الإدارة بالعجلتين الأماميتين , والعجلتان معلقتان كل منهما بشكل مستقل عن الأخرى . وتثبت العجلة من أعلى بالياى المستعرض , ومن أسفل بالعارضة .

ويلاحظ بصفة خاصة أن الياى مثبت فى موضعه بحنى ورقته الرابعة بزاوية محددة , ويركب عمود الإدارة بين جزئ تعليق العجلتين . وهو مزود بوصلة (وصلة كروية ) عند كل من صندوق التروس , ومنتصف المسند المترجح . وتركب الوصلة الخارجية بدقة بالمحور المترجح للعجلة بحيث تتلقى كلاً من الحركة عندما تكون العجلتان فى الوضع المترجح , والحركات الناجمة من إنحناء اليايين فى أى موضع .

وتركب على الوصلة جلبة مغضنة , وتثبت بشرائط , وهى تقى الوصلة من تسرب الأتربة والمياه المتناثرة إليها , علاوة على أنها تحمل الشحم اللازم لتشحيمها . ومجموعة الإدارة بالعجلتين الأماميتين تتطلب كذلك وجود تروس فرقية . وفى هذه الحالة تركب التروس الفرقية المطلوبة داخل صندوق التروس .


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

الإطار المعدنى 



يحمل إطار السيارة المعدنى جميع وحدات المركبة – مثل المحرك , و صندوق التروس و المحور الأمامى و جهاز القيادة والتوجيه . ويطلق على كل هذه المجموعات – وهى مجمعة – اسم "الشاسيه" . ويركب جسم السيارة على الإطار المعدنى , ويربط به بإحكام . 

وأبسط نوع من الإطارات المعدنية له عارضتان (كمرتان) جانبيتان مصنوعتان من القطاعات الصلب المدرفلة على البارد , والتى على شكل المجرى . وتمسك هاتان العارضتان الطويلتان ببعضهما البعض بعدة عوارض مستعرضة () , ومن فوائدها حمل المحرك والمشع (الرادياتير).



وأهم المتطلبات الواجب توافرها فى الإطار المعدنى هى الجودة والقوة (المتانة) الكافية للصمود لقوى اللى والحنى التى يتعرض لها – وخاصة عندما تعمل السيارة على الطرق الوعرة – وكذلك عدم نقله الإنحناءات (الإنحرافات) إلى الجسم . وقد تغيرت كثيراً الأشكال التقليدية للإطارات المعدنية منذ ابتكار نظام التعليق المستقل للعجل باستخدام اليايات المستعرضة وما إلى ذلك .

وفى بعض سيارات الركوب يستغنى عن الإطار المعدنى ويستخدم ما يعرف باسم "الجسم عديم الإطار " وفى هذه الحالة يصمم الجسم بالصلابة الكافية التى تمكنه من أن يحل محل الإطار المعدنى , وتربط به جميع الوحدات التى كانت تربط من قبل بالإطار – مثل المحرك وصندوق التروس ومبيت المحور واليايات ومجموعة قيادة التوجيه


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

جهاز القيادة والتوجيه 







ينبغى ان توفى مجموعة القيادة والتوجيه بالسيارة بالمتطلبات التالية :

أ‌- يجب ألا يتغير أو يفسد أى وضع قيادة محدد للعجلتين الأماميتين نتيجة لصدمات الطريق , أو فعل مجموعة اليايات .

ب‌- يجب أن يتيح جهاز القيادة والتوجيه تشغيله بدون جهد أو عناء . وحسب السرعة القصوى للسيارة تنتقى زاوية الزنق بحيث يمكن تشغيل الجهاز بكفاءة بدون الإخلال بإتزانه .

ت‌- يجب تفادى حدوث الزنق الذاتى لمجموعة التوجيه حتى يمكن لعجلة القيادة (طارة الدركسيون) العودة إلى وضعها الأصلى أوتوماتيكياً .

ث‌- يجب أن يمتص جهاز القيادة والتوجيه جزءاص كبيراص من صدمات الطريق , وأن يحول دون إنتقالها إلى عجلة القيادة .

ويتكون جهاز القيادة والتوجيه فى السيارة من المكونات الآتية :

عجلة القيادة (طارة الدريكسيون), وعمود القيادة , وعلبة ترس التوجيه , ومجموعة أذرع التوجيه التحكمية , ووصلة الجر (ساعد التوجيه) , والشداد (ذراع الأذدواج) () .

وتجمع علبة ترس التوجيه مجموعة آليات تحويل الحركة الدورانية لعجلة القيادة إلى ذراع التوجيه الهابطة (ذراع بتمان) . وتربط هذه العلبة بمسامير فى الإطار المعدنى , وعندما يكون الجسم عديم الإطار فأنها تربط بإحدى عوارضة . 

وتنتقل الحركة الدورانية الناتجة من تحريك عجلة القيادة من خلال ترس بنيون مركب على عمود القيادة 

وتتكون مجموعة التوجيه من جريدة مسننة مستقيمة ومتعامدة مع إتجاه السير , وترس صغير (بنيون) بأسنان مستقيمة متصل بطرف عمود القيادة ومعشق بالجريدة المسننة () . 

ويحمل طرف الجريدة المسننة ذراعاً بوصلتين خاصتين بذراعى الإزدواج القصيرتين الموصلتين برافعتى توجيه العجلتين الأماميتين . 

ويوقى حامل الجريدة المسننة عموماً من الإتساخات والأتربة بتغليفة بجلبتين مصنوعين من الجلد , وتثبتان بذراعى الإزدواج بواسطة شريطين ماسكين . ولا يتطلب هذا النوع من مجموعات التوجيه إلا أقل عدد من الوصلات , وبالتالى فأنه يتميز بعمر استخدام طويل وأدنى خلوص قد ينشأ فى المجموعة . وهويستخدم بصفة خاصة عند تعليق العجلتين الأماميتين بدون محور . ويركب خلف ترس البنيون ممتص صدمات إحتكاكى لمنع إنتقال صدمات الطريق إلى عجلة القيادة .

ولأغرلض التجميع لا يوصل عمود القيادة توصيلاً جسيئاً بترس البنيون , ولكنه يوصل به عن طريق قرص مرن صغير . ومجموعة التوجيه بالجريدة المسننة وترس البنيون بصفة خاصة تستعدل نفسها بنفسها أوتوماتيكياً بعد الخروج من المنحنيات , أى أنها تعيد العجلتين الأماميتين وعجلة القيادة إلى وضعها المتوسط (السير فى خط مستقيم . وتناسب هذه الخاصية القيادة فى الطرق المتعرجة (الملتفة) .

ويضح شكل() المكونات المختلفة لمجموعة التوجيه الموجودة بمحور أمامى حديث . ولتحسين هذه المجموعة تقسم ذراع الإزدواج كما هو مبين .

ويجب ألا يستنفد مجموعة التوجيه جهداً كبيراً . وتتوقف القوة الموجودة لتشغيل عجلة القيادة على حمل العجلتين الأماميتين . ويتطلب الأمر فى بعض الأحيان مؤازرة مجهود السائق بواسطة وحدة توجيه مؤازره (سيرفو) هيدروليكية أو بنيوماتية (تعمل بالهواء المضغوط ) .

وتتكون هذه الوحدة عموماً من أسطوانة هواء مضغوط () . وعن طريق ذراع الكباس يؤثر كباسها مباشرة على ذراع التوجيه التحكمية (رافعة التوجيه) بالمحور الأمامى , ويعزز توجيه العجلتين الأماميتين عند لف عجلة القيادة , ويشغل صمام التحكم بأسطوانة الهواء المضغوط . وهكذا يمكن القيادة والتوجيه بأقل قدر ممكن . ويجب أن يؤخذ فى الحسبان على أية حال إمكان التشغيل المباشر لمجموعة التوجيه الأصلية عند حدوث أى أعطال بمجموعة التوجيه المؤازرة , مثل أعطال صمام أسطوانة الهواء المضغوط .

ويجب إجراء الصيانة المستمرة لمجموعة التوجيه التى تتطلب النظافة التامة قبل كل شئ . ويجب ملء علبة ترس التوجيه دائماً بالشحم الكافى , كما يجب تزويد موضع التزييت بالكمية الكافيه منه . ويجب كذلك العناية بالتثبيت الجيد لعلبة ترس التوجيه بالإطار المعدنى . ومن الأمور الهامة تثبيت مسامير جميع الوصلات بالتيل المشقوقة . وأى خلوص يكتشف فى مجموعة التوجيه يجب معالجتها بإعادة الضبط .

ويجب ألا تزيد الحركة الحرة لعجلة القيادة (أى الزاوية التى يمكن أن تدور خلالها دون إنتقال العجلتين الأماميتين ) على مقدار معين . ويتحدد هذا المقدار بعشرين درجة على الأكثر للسيارات السريعة , وثلاثين درجة للسيارات الأقل منه سرعة . 

كما يجب أل تزيد هذه الحركة الحرة على سبع درجات فى حالة التوجيه بجريدة مسننة وترس بنيون . وقد يحدث الخلوص الزائد فى مجموعة التوجيه نتيجة للأسباب التالية :

- تآكل الوصلات بالإحتكاك .

- لعب (بوش) زائد فى علبة ترس التوجيه .

- ربط غير كاف لذراع التوجيه الهابطة بالعمود .

وعلاوة على ذلك فأنه لكفالة القيادة السليمة يجب مراعاة الضغط المحدد فى اللإطارات (العجلات) والإلتزام بذلك . وقد يتسبب عدم إنضباط تركيب العجلتين الأماميتين فى حدوث أعطال بمجموعة التوجيه .


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

مجموعات التعليق 





لتضئيل صدمات الطريق , ومنع انتقالها إلى الإطار المعدنى والجسم على قدر الإمكان , توضع اليايات بين المحورين (المحاور) وبين الإطار المعدنى . ويتم تعليق يايات المركبات بعدة طرق مختلفة .

وأكثر أنواع اليايات استخداماً هو الياى الورقى الذى قد يكون نصف بيضاوى , أو ربع بيضاوى . ويتكون الياى الورقى من عدة أوراق مسطحة مرتبة فوق بعضها البعض . وتشكل نهائياً الورقة العليا منها (أم السوستة) على هيئة عينين . ويضاف إلى الورقة (العليا) عدد من أوراق أخرى متماثلة فى العرض , ولكنها مختلفة (متناقصة) فى الطول .

ويوجد بمنتصف كل ورقة ثقب لتركيب مسمار المنتصف الذى يصل الأوراق ببعضها البعض . وغالباً ما تحيط الورقة الثانية جزئياً بعينى الورقة العليا لزيادة إتزانها . وقد يتسبب أى كسر فى الورقة العليا – وخاصة إذا كان بالقرب من العين – فى وقوع حوادث سيئة , وخصوصاً فى حالة التعليق بدون محور .

ولذلك – ولأغراض الأمان – تقوى العين فى الغالب بتركيب ورقة إضافية تلتف حولها من أعلى . وهكذا يمكن منع شُكًل (مشابك) اليايات من المراوغة .

وتوضع الأوراق فوق بعضها البعض تحت ضغط يؤدى إلى نشوء إحتكاك بينهما عند تحركها (إنحنائها) يتسبب فى حدوث المضاءلة . وعلى أية حال فأنه يجب أل تحتك الأوراق ببعضها البعض وهى جافة , بل يجب عدم تجميعها إلا بعد تشحيمها بشكل مناسب .

ويتوقف استخدام اليايات ذات القوى المختلفة مع كل من المحورين الأمامى والخلفى على الحمل الواقع على كل منهما .

ونظراً لتغير طول الياى بتغير الحمل , لذلك تعلق إحدى عينى الياى باستخدام شكال (مشبك) يسمح لها بالتأرجح . ويربط الياى بالمحور بمسمارين على شكل u , ويعمل مسمار المنتصف على تثبيت الاوراق ومنع الياى من التزحزح على المحور . وتركب مشابك الإرتداد (القفيزات) فى مواضع متوسطة بطول الياى لمنع إنتقال الأوراق .

وقد أدى تخفيض وزن الأجزاء غير المرتدة – التى تشمل على العجلات , والأطواق , والمحاور , ومكونات مجموعة القيادة والتوجيه المربوطة بالمحور – إلى استخدام الياى الورقى المستعرض . وسواء ركب الياى بمفرده أم على هيئة أزواج , فأنه يعمل بمثابة محور أمامى .

ويستخدم هذا الياى كذلك فى تعليق المحور الخلفى ذى العمودين الطافيين . وفى هاتين الحالتين لا يتم نقل حركة القيادة والفرملة , وكذلك العزم , عن طريق الياى – وإنما يتم عن طريق أذرع خاصة تصل المحور بالإطار المعدنى .

ويتم تعليق اليايات بواسطة مساميرها (بنوزها) المحمولة فى الجلب المركبة بأعين اليايات , والتى تتطلب دائماً التزييت الجيد . وتستخدم فى الغالب جلب مطاطية متوسطة (لينات مخففة للصدمات والصوت) . وهى لا تتطلب صيانة كبيرة , وتتميز بعمر استخدام أطول .

وفى اللوارى الثقيلة لا يكفى ياى واحد للوفاء فى وقت واحد بجميع متطلبات تحميلها – أى من أول ما تكون فارغة حتى تكون محملة بحملها بالكامل – وكفالة التشغيل المنتظم والجيد فى كل الأحوال , ومن العسير عموماً تشغيل الياى عندما لا يكون محملاً . ولهذا يركب فى الغالب ياى مساعد () فوق الياى المعتاد ليشغل فقط عند حمل محدد .

وهناك نوع آخر من اليايات المتغيرة الطول , وفيه تنزلق إحدى نهايتى الورقة العليا (أم السوستة) على كتيفة (مسند) زلقة , سطحها الزلق مقوس . ونتيجة لذلك تتحرك نقطة تحميل الورقة إلى الداخل عند تحميل الياى فيقل الطول الفعال للياى بالقدر المناظر , وبالتالى تزداد قدرته بازدياد الحمل .

وتزود بعض سيارات الركوب , وكذلك اللوارى , باليايات الحلزونية – وخاصة فى حالة التعليق المستقل للعجل () .

ويجر التعليق الخاص بالمحور الخلفى باستخدام ياى ذى قضيب لى مثبت من طرفيه () . ويعتبر هذا النوع من التحميل غاية فى البساطة . وكلما كان قضيب اللى طويلاً (فى الإتجاه الطولى للسيارة) , كان فعل الياى لطيفاً .



وقد يركب قضيب اللى فى الإتجاه المتعامد على إتجاه القيادة (أى الإتجاه الطولى للمركبة) .

ويعيب التصميم بهذه الكيفية أن أطوال قضبان اللى تصبح فى هذه الحالة محدودة بالمسافة بين العجلتين . وعندما تكون مسافات انفراد الياى كبيرة تكون اجهادات اللى كبيرة بالتالى . ويتم تعليق العجلات فى هذا التصميم باستخدام ذراع تعليق متصل بقضيب اللى .

وقد ابتكرت حديثاً مخدات بنيوماتية (وسائد هوائية تعمل بالهواء المضغوط ) تستخدم فى مجال هندسة السيارات بدلاً من التعليق الميكانيكى .

وقد يتسبب التجميع الغير صحيح لليايات فى انكسارها , . ويجب أن يترك للياى حيز كاف ليتحرك فيه بحرية , وإلا انكسرت إحدى عينيه عموماً . وقد يكون السبب فى الكسر التركيب غير الصحيح للياى , أو تكون الصدأ عليه , أو الربط الشديد لمساميره . وعند تركيب الياى يجب ربط الصامولة البرجية لمسماره بإحكام أولاً , ثم يخفف عنها الرباط بمقدار سدس لفة , أى بمقدار مشقبية واحدة للتيلة . وفى كل الحالات يجب ألا يعاق وصول الزيت .

ويتسبب التحميل الزائد للسيارة , أو الربط غير الكافى للمسامير التى على شكل الحرفu فى انكسار الأوراق عند مسمار المنتصف , نظراً لأن هذا المسمار ينحرف فيها عند هذا الموضع .وإلى جانب ذلك فقد يؤدى كلال أوراق اليايات إلى انكسارها , وحينئذ يتحتم استبدال اليايات . ومن غير العملى تغيير أوراق اليايات كل منها على حدى , نظراً لاحتمال حدوث انكسارات متتابعة ومبكرة لها عندما يحدث الكلال لمعدنها .

ولكل ياى ما يعرف باسم "الذبذبة الطبيعية" التى تحتمها أبعادها وحجمه , وإذا تعدت ذبذبة الياى هذه الذبذبة الطبيعية نتيجة لمطبات الطريق , ففى هذه الحالة يزداد اهتزاز المركبة وتمايلها إلى حد كبير قد يبعد العجلات عن إلتصاقها بالأرض . ولهذا السبب يجب إتخاذ اللازم نحو مراجعة فعل الياى وتصحيحه بدون إنقاص الفعل المرن لمجموعة التعليق . ولذلك تركب ممتصات الصدمات () فى مجموعة التعليق بالسيارات .

وفى اليايات الورقية الورقية المستخدمة فى اللوارى , يكون الإحتكاك الداخلى بين الأوراق كبيراً جداً بدرجة تكفى للإستغناء عن ممتصات الصدمات . ويختلف الأمر كلية فى حالة اليايات الورقية الرقيقة المستخدمة فى سيارات الركوب , وفى الحالات التى تركب فيها اليايات الحلزونية واليايات ذوات قضيب اللى التى تتسم بشدة انخفاض فعل المضاءلة الذاتية بها .

ولا يتم انتقاء ممتصات الصدمات وأبعادها (أحجامها ) إلا بعد إجراء التجارب عليها مع اليايات المستخدمة . وتزود معظم السيارات الحديثة بممتصات صدمات من النوع الهيدروليكى .

ويتكون ممتص الصدمات الهيدروليكى أساساً من كباس , أو جناح دوار , يتحرك فى أسطوانة – أو مبيت (علبة) – فى أثناء انضغاط يايات المركبة وإرتدادها . ويدفع الزيت الموجود فى الأسطوانة , أو المبيت , خلال فتحات أو صمامات صغيرة فيتسبب عنه فعل المضاءلة .

ومعظم ممتصات الصدمات مزدوجة الفعل , أى أنها تعمل فى كلا الإتجاهين فى أثناء انضغاط اليايات وارتدادها . أما ممتصات الصدمات الأحادية الفعل فلا تعمل إلا فى أثناء ارتداد اليايات .

وكمية الزيت المستخدمة فى ممتص الصدمات ذى الكباس أو الجناح الصغيرة . وهناك اتجاه عام حديث للتحويل إلى ممتصات الصدمات التليسكوبية () التى تتميز بإمكانها حمل كميات كبيرة من الزيت , وسهولة إحكامها ضد التسريب , وإستغنائها عن أذرع التشغيل الخاصة . وينبغى ملء ممتصات الصدمات بالزيت الخاص بها .


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

مجموعة العادم 





الغرض من مجموعة العادنم هو إخراج الغازات العادمة من الأسطوانات بشكل آمن وهتدئ . وتتصل ماسورة العادم – عن طريق شفة (فلانشة) عادة – بمجمع العادم () المتصل بدوره من الجانب برأس الأسطوانات (وش السلندر) . وفى كل مركبة يجب أن توفى مجموعة العادم بمطلبين :

أولهما : أن تطرد الغازات العادمة إلى الهواء الجوى بأقصى سرعة ممكنة .

وثانيهما: أن تخفض من صوت العادم بحيث لا يتأذى المارة فى الطريق من الأصوات المزعجة . و

ويمكن الوفاء بالمطلب الأول كذلك جزئياً بتبريد الغازات على قدر الإمكان , وتحاشى توقف سريان الغازات . ولذلك يجب أن تكون ماسورة العادم بالسيارة أطول ما يمكن بحيث تنتهى عند مؤخرتها . وإلى جانب ذلك فهناك عدة متطلبات إضافية يفرضها تصميم مجموعة العادم .

ويوجد خافض الصوت (الشكمان) ضمن مكاسورة العادم , التى يجب أن يكون قطرها الداخلى كافياً . والوظيفة الأساسية لخافض الصوت هى تمديد الغازات بدرجة كبيرة عن طريق زيادة المقطع المستعرض لممراتها(مجاريها) . ويشتمل خافض الصوت على- حسب طرازة- على عوارض توجيه وشبكات مثقوبة (مخرمة) , وظيفتها تضئيل اهتزازات عمود الغازات المتسربة ,وتحقيق الخفض الكبير فى الصوت .



العجلات والإطارات :

تتكون العجلة من الصرة والجسم والحافة . وهناك فرق أساسى بين العجلات المديرة الدافعة وبين العجلات الحرة (المدفوعة) . ففى حين تركب العجلة الحرة بحيث تكون حرة الدوران على عقب المحور , تثبت العجلة المديرة بعمود المحور بواسطة خوابير . ويربط جسم العجلة بصرتها بواسطة مسامير بصواميل , أو بواسطة صرة تركيب خاصة .

وهناك عدة انواع مستخدمة من الحوافى تتوقف على أنواع الإطارات المختلفة . ومن الوجهة العملية يشيع استخدام الحوافى المحنية والحوافى المستقيمة الجانب . وتستخدم الحوافى المحنية للإطارات ذات الكعب المشكل على هيئة شفة (إطارات بشفة) تحتضنها أطراف الحافة () . أما الحوافى المستقيمة الجانب فتستخدم للإطارات ذات الشفة المقواة بالسلك , حيث تقوى الشفة من داخلها بالسلك بشكل كثيف () .

وتشتمل مجموعة الإطار على الإطار الخارجى , والأنبوبة الداخلية وبها صمام , والخوصة الحاكة .

وتتميز الإطارات الخالية من الأنابيب الداخلية بمزايا عديدة من حيث الاستخدام . ويمكن التفرقة من حيث ضغط الهواء فى الأنابيب الداخلية – بين ال"ارات ذات الضغط العالى (4-8 ضغط جوى ) , وبين الإطارات ذات الضغط المنخفض (2-4 ضغط جوى) .

ومن المفيد لصاحب السيارة أو سائقها العناية بالإطارات ومعاملتها بالشكل الصحيح . فالنفخ الزائد لها يتسبب فى التقليل من سخونتها , والخفض من استهلاك الوقود , إلا أنه كذيسبب كذلك فى صعوبة القيادة والركوب .

ويجب الالأهتمام بالمحافظة على درجة الحرارة الصحيحة للإطارات , وإلا اختل استقرار نسيجها (أليافها) مما يؤدى إلى حدوث تمزقات بها . وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن عمر استخدام الإطار يتوقف على ضغط النفخ . فعندما يزيد الضغط بمقدار 20% يقل عمر الاستخدام حوالى 10% , فى حين يزداد هذا العمر بقدار 15% تقريباً عندما يقل ضغط النفخ بمقدار 20% .

ويتأثر التآكل الحادث للإطار بدرجة كبيرة بسرعة القيادة , والتحميل الزائد للسيارة . فعندما تزداد الحمولة بمقدار 25% يقل عمر الإطار إلى 65% , فى حين يقل إلى 45% عندما تزاد الحمولة بمقدار 50% , وإلى 25% إذا زيدت الحمولة بمقدار 100% .

ويؤثر شكل المداس(السطح المحيطى للإطار) تأثيراً كبيراً على خصائص القيادة وقدرة السير على الطريق . وهو يصمم بحيث يوفى بالمتطلبات الخاصة بالمركبة . والتآكل الشديد فى الإطارات يزيد من مخاطر التزحلق (الزحف) , وخاصة على الطرق المبتلة , وقد يؤدى إلى الإنزلاق إلى أحد الأجناب , وحينئذ تصبح الفرملة عديمة الجدوى .

وينبغى على صاحب السيارة مراجعة الضغط المحدد فى الإطارات بصفة مستمرة والمحافظة عليه . كما يجب عليه إزالة الأجسام الغريبة التى قد تنحشر فى المداس . ويجب منع حدوث السخونة الشديدة فى الإطارات عن طريق النفخ الصحيح لها . والتحميل المنتظم للسيارة .

ويجب وقاية الإطارات بصفة خاصة من أشعة الشمس والزيوت والوقود , ومن المتلف للإطارات ملئهلل بهواء يحتوى على أبخرة زيتية .


----------



## الشيخ2000 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز وشرح رائع باسلوب سهل ممتع ومزود بصورة رائعة ....... يفهمه الجميع

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 

الشيخ2000


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## سنان محمود (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكر ا" على هذا التوضيح وننتظر المزيد خاصة لسيارات الديزل الثقيلة , تحياتي


----------



## emaddode2010 (26 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على المعلومه


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (26 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااا يا هندسة

كل مواضيعك شيقة ومفيدة


----------



## hb1471 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

احلى معلوماات ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرلا


----------



## medinfo (6 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## king.khadawy (6 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم
شكرا يا باشمهندس محمود على المعلومات القيمة ... كنت اتمنى انك تلم الموضوع كله فى فايل واحد وورد مثلا ويكون فيه مزيد من الصور التوضيحية هيكون شىء جميل فعلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## egole (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبوأحسان (29 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً ... موضوع جميل ومفيد


----------



## magd131 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## AhmedFikry (22 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله ماشاء الله 
موضوع راائع (لو امكن صوره فقط للاسطوانه والديسك حتى اتعرف عليهم) 
جزاك الله كل خير
وتقبل مرورى


----------



## mohamd reda (10 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرن ياباشمهندس عالمعلومات دي الناتجه عن خبره ولكن ياريت لو تشرحلنا ازاي الدبرياج بيشتغل اساسا عشان نفهمها اكتر


----------



## ابوسهل الجديد (11 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يجزاك خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة.
لكن طلعه امريكاني لم افهم معناها ياليت تفهمنا مالمقصود منها .وبارك الله فيك


----------

